# 40,000 Mile Service Help



## cyclewild (Aug 14, 2013)

My advice would be to get all 4 tires at the Firestone place, skip the cleanings, and get your transmission fluid done, our cars are known to be a little rough on trans fluid. As long as you are using good quality fuel you shouldn't need any cleaning of the fuel system past what a bottle of cleaner in the tank can accomplish.


----------



## NCHEVYHEVN (Aug 5, 2012)

If you look in your owners manual under scheduled maintenance you won't find any kind of fuel system cleaning. That's because you don't need one and GM doesn't recommend you getting one. It's just a way for the dealer to sell a service. I've seen many techs sell this because it's an easy .5 to 1.0 hours of labor that takes at most 5 minutes to do. A lot of them just dump it all in the gas tank. 

You'll also find that the transmission fluid doesn't need to be replaced until 50,000 miles under extreme harsh conditions or 100,000 under normal conditions.


----------



## michael (Jan 31, 2014)

cyclewild said:


> My advice would be to get all 4 tires at the Firestone place, skip the cleanings, and get your transmission fluid done, our cars are known to be a little rough on trans fluid. As long as you are using good quality fuel you shouldn't need any cleaning of the fuel system past what a bottle of cleaner in the tank can accomplish.


I think I will go get them at the Firestone place. I will looking into the fuel cleaner as well. Thank you.


----------



## michael (Jan 31, 2014)

NCHEVYHEVN said:


> If you look in your owners manual under scheduled maintenance you won't find any kind of fuel system cleaning. That's because you don't need one and GM doesn't recommend you getting one. It's just a way for the dealer to sell a service. I've seen many techs sell this because it's an easy .5 to 1.0 hours of labor that takes at most 5 minutes to do. A lot of them just dump it all in the gas tank.
> 
> You'll also find that the transmission fluid doesn't need to be replaced until 50,000 miles under extreme harsh conditions or 100,000 under normal conditions.


That is a weight lifted off my shoulders. Thank you for that. I am not under extreme harsh conditions, so I will wait.


----------



## Camaro Scotty (Jun 28, 2014)

buy the fuel injection cleaner from the parts department... $10ish (i worked at a chevy dealership)


----------



## Dieselmike (Jun 28, 2014)

I would suggest a trans fluid & filter change and go somewhere else for the tires


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Go elsewhere for the tires. Some places, such as Discount Tire, will allow you to purchase for a small amount lifetime balancing and rotation. Also, when you get the tires replaced, immediately get an alignment. Pull down the 2014 Cruze Owners manual and use the sever service schedule in there.

To clean your fuel system, run the tank to near empty and then fill up with Shell Premium vPower. On the next tank keep your engine speed high (> 3000 RPM) as much as possible.

Finally, find a different dealership. The one you went to is more interested in making money than taking care of your car.


----------



## michael (Jan 31, 2014)

obermd said:


> Go elsewhere for the tires. Some places, such as Discount Tire, will allow you to purchase for a small amount lifetime balancing and rotation. Also, when you get the tires replaced, immediately get an alignment. Pull down the 2014 Cruze Owners manual and use the sever service schedule in there.
> 
> To clean your fuel system, run the tank to near empty and then fill up with Shell Premium vPower. On the next tank keep your engine speed high (> 3000 RPM) as much as possible.
> 
> Finally, find a different dealership. The one you went to is more interested in making money than taking care of your car.


That is exactly what I will do, thank you! I too think the dealership is just a money grabber.


----------



## tracepk (Aug 20, 2013)

Idk about anyone else but I dont even think ive ever heard of a throttle body service...ever... Im pretty sure thats not technically a thing... I mean sure Ive seen people pull em apart and spray em with degreaser on old 200k+ mile cars but...


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

If memory serves me, there is no traditional transmission filter for these cars. There is a drain plug and a fill hole. Save yourself some money and get a drain & fill rather than the entire system flushed. 

Throttlebody service, nope. 

Fuel injection, nope. 

Tires are tires.


----------



## michael (Jan 31, 2014)

tracepk said:


> Idk about anyone else but I dont even think ive ever heard of a throttle body service...ever... Im pretty sure thats not technically a thing... I mean sure Ive seen people pull em apart and spray em with degreaser on old 200k+ mile cars but...


I actually got a laugh out of that! They probably see someone young who likes his car and they try to find anything to charge me with.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

michael said:


> They probably see someone young who likes his car and they try to find anything to charge me with.


This!


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

michael said:


> I think I will go get them at the Firestone place. I will looking into the fuel cleaner as well. Thank you.


I take it you have the Firestone FR710s. If you have a Michel Tires Plus around you, that is a tire they often offer at buy 3 get 1 free. I put those on both my 2011 LS and my wife's car at buy 3 get 1. All that other stuff is just to drum up unnecessary work for the dealer esp the fuel system cleaner. If you really want to, Michel Tires Plus also offers Fuel system cleaning for @ $80. A deal by my house *had *a bunch of those "services" spelled out at some outrageous price. Now you ask them and they will tell you to see you manual. They were a bunch of services offered back in the days when maintenance was required for cars on a more regular basis. When cars had grease fittings on the suspension etc and gas was not as refined as it is now.


----------



## Robbyjarm (May 28, 2014)

Some good points, some bad. 
Tires - Get them elsewhere.
Fuel System Cleaner - GOOD.
Intake Cleaning - GOOD.
Trans Fluid Swap - GOOD.

Coming from a Cruze Owner with mechanical knowledge.
Guys, I do this for a living.
Hear me out.
THIS IS FOR PERFORMANCE.

Now, in no way do I believe that you need "Throttle body service." What that sounds like to me is a service writer with absolutely no floor experience trying to relay what the mechanic is telling him.
Our cars are port fuel injected. This means that fuel is sprayed above the valves and the air velocity pulls it into the chamber. Over time, this fuel collects on the valves and causes a restriction. This restriction is the Hydrocarbons in the fuel collecting, forming a carbon mass. This carbon buildup acts like a sponge to fuel, growing larger and larger. This is one of the reasons you see fuel economy drop as the mileage increases in port fuel injected vehicles. Here is my advice. Listen to the guy telling you to run the VPower fuel at high RPM. That will clean your injectors well. Typically this will not clean the valves as well though. For PERFORMANCE and fuel economy, inject STP Fuel System Cleaner into the Vacuum line that runs to your brake booster. That'll do the job on the valves.

As far as the trans flush goes, you don't need to do it until 90k but always remember, the sooner the better! For best performance and least friction horsepower loss change it asap.

Now, getting back to the actual point of this post. All of these services would benefit your vehicle for top performance and fuel economy. All you really need though is a set of rear tires


----------



## Robbyjarm (May 28, 2014)

I'm really not trying to rep the stealership here. Do I think they are trying to rip you off? Yes. But at the same time if you can find a way to afford it, (NOT GOING TO THE STEALERSHIP!) All of the service they are recommending to you would benefit your car, it's just not IMPERATIVE for you at this mileage.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I never had to have a fuel system cleaning under 100,000 miles on previous GM vehicles. Until that point periodically running a tank of Shell vPower Premium will deal with any fuel system crap. The transmission fluid needs to be drained and replaced at 45,000 miles, not 40K. 

The 45K services are Rotate and Blance tires. Check the engine oil level and change if below 40% (AC Delco Dexos 1 blend). Change oil filter if you change the oil. Replace the passenger compartment air filter (should be done annually). Drain and refill the ATF fluid.

There is no throttle body service listed in the Cruze Owners Manual. Use the 2014 Cruze Owners manual for your service intervals as there are several items listed in the 2014 manual that aren't listed in the 2011 through 2013 owners manuals.

The other thing you can do to keep your fuel system clean is to ensure you purchase your gas from a high volume gas station, preferably one that is on GM's Top Tier list.


----------



## tommyt37 (Jun 14, 2014)

Never go to that dealer again..... for real they are just trying to jack you.... sales department might be good but no way go there for service. If you are on a budget just do what your manual says at a minimum if it says change atf at 40k do it if not then don't. Rotate your tires every 7500k or so. If brakes are bad fix them they are kind of important right? If you need new brakes do them yourself for a fraction of the cost...believe me you can to it youtube is full of awesome nerds that made a video showing all the steps..... tires Shop around! Tire shops don't make jack on tires they get the cash from service like brake jobs. Just make sure you get a nice warranty and free rotation.... oh and a shop with a good pop corn machine and coffee/hot cocoa machine with nice TV is a bonus. You should be able to get a good deal on a set of all season tires.....

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## akorte (Dec 1, 2013)

michael said:


> Hello. I have some questions about some service options my dealership said I will be needing. For those of you who have went through this or have passed 40,000 miles/currently close, did you/are you going to do these options?
> 
> _*​1. Rear tires will need replacement soon estimate for tires is $145.00 each tire (include mounting and balancing)
> *_My tires do show wear and are close to balding, but I have found a firestone place close to me, who will give me my same tires for buy 3 get 1 free. So I think I will go to there and do that, since I did enjoy my tires and the chevy dealership seems to be charging me a lot more. If anyone has any recommendations for other tires, let me know.
> ...


The thumping is the shitty stock rotors, happened with me, no need to replace all your brakes, for the front rotors it came to i think like $150, then i put them on myself, save a lot of money! thumping went away


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Sounds like my dealer that will give up to 2 sets of tires if I have all the "recommended" service done at their dealership. A few problems with that: 1 How much will it cost, 2 is it really necessary? I went in for an oil change and rotation at 28K and they had a 24K service that "popped up" for @$100. Sure that would have included what I was there for to begin with(I hope) but it was more or less replacing an air filter(I already did when I changed back to stock from my K&N) and I replaced my own oil last time @20K. So much for my free tires! I feel liberated from thinking I must go back there for my tires. Don't know what type of tires I would get.


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

As far as tires, here is a suggestion that I use to save some cash.

If you go to TireRack, you will find that the tires are significantly cheaper from them than your local suppliers. However, the shipping is what can kill you. Luckily for me, there's a TireRack distribution center about 20 miles from my house. I actually drive buy it every day on my way to work.

With TireRack, you have the option to pick them up. You can do a search to see if there's a store near you. I did this with my wife's Jeep in the fall and I saved about $175 in the purchase of the tires. I then had my buddy mount them for me. However, you can go to any garage and they will do a mount and balance for you for not that much money.


Funny thing about TireRack, you would think it's just for owners that use them. Nope, while I was picking up tires for the Jeep. I saw the following company's picking up inventory from them.

Tri-Town Rubber
City-Tire
Town Fair Tire
Pep Boys


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

michael said:


> That is a weight lifted off my shoulders. Thank you for that. I am not under extreme harsh conditions, so I will wait.


Do NOT wait to get the transmission fluid serviced. The difference between normal service and severe service is not what you expect. The only time you would be considered "normal service" is if you drove 100% highway at temperatures no higher than 85 ambient. The OE fluid has been known to have issues due to the rust inhibitors they added to the transmission internals. Get it done. 

As for the fuel cleaning, I do recommend something but the dealer is raping you. A good fuel system and top end cleaner will do the trick. I recommend a bottle every 4-5k miles as preventive maintenance. I use AMSOIL P.I. but there are other options out there. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

mcg75 said:


> If memory serves me, there is no traditional transmission filter for these cars. There is a drain plug and a fill hole. Save yourself some money and get a drain & fill rather than the entire system flushed.
> 
> Throttlebody service, nope.
> 
> ...


The official procedure from GM is to perform two drains and refills, replacing 4.5 quarts each time out of 9 quarts total. The filter is not replaced except during an overhaul. The transmission service will replace 75% of the old fluid. I have yet to see a shop that can perform a complete flush as it is very difficult to get to the transmission cooler lines to do it that way.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> The official procedure from GM is to perform two drains and refills, replacing 4.5 quarts each time out of 9 quarts total.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App



The local Chevy Dealer just did this to my Wife's Cruze a little over a week ago. We were a little late at 60k miles, but I can't believe how much of a difference it makes. The thing shifts like a brand new car again!



Sent from my Droid Ultra


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

michael said:


> I am not under extreme harsh conditions, so I will wait.


Closely read the description of severe service conditions in the 2014 (even if you have an earlier model year) owner's manual. Probably the only person on this forum who doesn't fall under "severe" is CruzeEcoBlueTopaz. The rest of us drive in the city.

Go to Chevy Vehicle Manuals and Videos | Owners Manuals | Chevrolet to download the 2014 owners manual.


----------



## q2bruiser (Jun 8, 2014)

XtremeRevolution said:


> As for the fuel cleaning, I do recommend something but the dealer is raping you. A good fuel system and top end cleaner will do the trick. I recommend a bottle every 4-5k miles as preventive maintenance. I use AMSOIL P.I. but there are other options out there.


If you are using quality, top tier fuel save your money. Your injectors will wear out long before they will clog from today's fuels.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

q2bruiser said:


> If you are using quality, top tier fuel save your money. Your injectors will wear out long before they will clog from today's fuels.


The injectors are not the only engine component affected by the fuel. We have the valves, piston crown, cylinder walls, combustion chamber, and only then the injectors. 

Having seen what is built up on my spark plugs after always using a top tier fuel, I can assure you that fuel isn't as clean as you think it is. They add detergents specifically because of how much carbon build-up occurs from contaminants and combustion byproducts. While it helps, it ultimately doesn't keep the combustion chamber squeaky clean, even in a relative sense. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

obermd said:


> Closely read the description of severe service conditions in the 2014 (even if you have an earlier model year) owner's manual. Probably the only person on this forum who doesn't fall under "severe" is CruzeEcoBlueTopaz. The rest of us drive in the city.
> 
> Go to Chevy Vehicle Manuals and Videos | Owners Manuals | Chevrolet to download the 2014 owners manual.



I have a feeling I might fall under the severe service, I travel 20 miles through a mountain pass in 100F degree heat, twice daily. Besides all the twists, turns, ups and downs there are two rather steep climbs from elevations of 3,000ft to 5,000ft over 5miles and a 750 ft climb over 1 mile. Other then that its smooth sailing.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

obermd said:


> Closely read the description of severe service conditions in the 2014 (even if you have an earlier model year) owner's manual. Probably the only person on this forum who doesn't fall under "severe" is CruzeEcoBlueTopaz. The rest of us drive in the city.
> 
> Go to Chevy Vehicle Manuals and Videos | Owners Manuals | Chevrolet to download the 2014 owners manual.





CruzeEcoBlueTopaz said:


> I have a feeling I might fall under the severe service, I travel 20 miles through a mountain pass in 100F degree heat, twice daily. Besides all the twists, turns, ups and downs there are two rather steep climbs from elevations of 3,000ft to 5,000ft over 5miles and a 750 ft climb over 1 mile. Other then that its smooth sailing.


I just reread the "Severe" service conditions.



Mainly driven in heavy city traffic in hot weather.
Mainly driven in hilly or mountainous terrain.
Frequently towing a trailer.
Used for high speed or competitive driving.
Used for taxi, police, or delivery service.
 
Even with your stretches of steep uphill and summer heat I still would use the normal maintenance schedule. Those uphills are relatively short compared to your daily route. I don't think you qualify for "delivery service" since the context is for stop and go conditions and most of your route is flat. You're certainly not driving at high speed either. 

For those of us who commute in cities the first item is what throws us into the severe service conditions.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I always wondered what high speeds were. For this car would that equate to riding 3-4k rpms and above for long periods of time on the freeway/turnpike? 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Merc6 said:


> I always wondered what high speeds were. For this car would that equate to riding 3-4k rpms and above for long periods of time on the freeway/turnpike?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iFail 5s


I would say yes, especially if it's closer to the 4K range.


----------

